# Cast Iron Sewer needs Backflow. Vertical



## OAspeaks1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Alright fellow copper heads, 

I'm stumped. I've got 2 newlywed HO's who purchased their first property. smiles are beaming, just walked down the aisle. Clinton was president when they were born. Theyre all moved in, they call my company in to look at their plumbing situation.

Here are the specs: 1958 house. Used to be on a Septic. Now has pump, 17' below ground, pumping sewage back to the city Sanitary Sewer.

HO's are turning basement ethically to code, as a downstairs kitchen, livingroom and bedroom. Bathroom is already finished.

In the utility room (soon to be kitchen) I've got VERTICAL Cast Iron 3" ID pipe running from level 1, through basement, through 8" concrete foundation then down 17 feet into pump manhole.

Fernco rubber duckies aren't to code. 8 total. Just bandaided together.
:thumbsup:
Inspector told home owners they need a backflow valve BELOW downstairs sink. 

HO's want sink and dishwasher in basement kitchen. I've only got 14" of room to play with below a clean out for a backflow AND drains. 

Any ideas, gentlemen?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call a licensed plumber and your plumbing will be done properly...

Or.....

Roll the dice here...
http://www.diychatroom.com/

If you are a plumber try introducing yourself...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try contributing something here first.


----------



## OAspeaks1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok. Owen Anderson here. 10 years commercial hvac, 6 years resi plumbing. WA state 10,000 hour journey license. Work for a 5 man shop, shop owners wife runs the books.

We do our own bidding, technicians get 35% of whole bid.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

If you are gravity flowing too a "pump manhole", why would you need a backflow? If the vault is 17 feet down, it will overflow first before any fixture in basement satisfying the need for backflow prevention.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Otobeme said:


> If you are gravity flowing too a "pump manhole", why would you need a backflow? If the vault is 17 feet down, it will overflow first before any fixture in basement satisfying the need for backflow prevention.


Agree, maybe we're missing something.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So they want a back flow in the pit?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

This makes no sense, if the pit were to overflowit would show up in the bathtub/shower or toilet first. Does he mean a check valve on the discharge and they mis understood?


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

You could relocate the cleanout above the sink


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

He said the pump was 17 feet below ground. If this is the depth of the pit that means the flood rim is level with the first floor that would mean the basement fixtures would need protection from overflow. A backwater valve is what he is describing I think. Makes no sense to just protect the sink.


----------



## OAspeaks1 (Jul 22, 2015)

*New Idea....*

Alright friends, thanks for getting back to me. I've been plumbing new resi house today. 

On this job we've been talkin about,
The kitchen sink is going next to CI pipe. 

Above CI pipe is toilet and shower on level 1. 

Home owner has a check valve between pump and city sanitary sewer. 

CI Pipe drops down 10' into pit, Pump is at 15', pit goes down to 20'.

City inspector, with chew in his mouth, told me he wants a backflow **** valve between the sink and the sewer pit, just in case the pump goes out, and sewage actually reaches 10'.

I asked him for the IRC/UPC, he got all huffy, telling me he doesn't know any "dang" laws and codes. He said "Well, if that's what I say I want, I want you to put one in! Otherwise, you're not passing code!"


I've installed 400 Sewer backflows, none vertical. 



So here's what I'm doing. I'm leaving 4" of CI above concrete, cutting 6' with my chain cutters. I'm tying in the whole 1st floor and basement to ABS in that utility room / Kitchen.

Top to bottom, it's going to be 

1. cleanout. 
2. Sink/dishwasher drains. 
3. Horizontal sewer backflow (horizontal). 
4. Fernco ABS/CI transition. 
5. 4" of CI.

Sorry about the long post here folks.

Your thoughts?


----------



## OAspeaks1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Alright friends, thanks for getting back to me. I've been [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]plumbing[/COLOR][/COLOR] new resi house today. 

On this job we've been talkin about,
The kitchen sink is going next to CI pipe. 

Above CI pipe is [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]toilet[/COLOR][/COLOR] and shower on level 1. 

Home owner has a check valve between pump and city sanitary sewer. 

CI Pipe drops down 10' into pit, Pump is at 15', pit goes down to 20'.

City inspector, with chew in his mouth, told me he wants a backflow **** valve between the [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]sink[/COLOR][/COLOR] and the sewer pit, just in case the pump goes out, and sewage actually reaches 10'.

I asked him for the IRC/UPC, he got all huffy, telling me he doesn't know any "dang" laws and codes. He said "Well, if that's what I say I want, I want you to put one in! Otherwise, you're not passing code!"


I've installed 400 Sewer backflows, none vertical. 



So here's what I'm doing. I'm leaving 4" of CI above concrete, cutting 6' with my chain cutters. I'm tying in the whole 1st [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]floor[/COLOR][/COLOR] and basement to ABS in that utility room / Kitchen.

Top to bottom, it's going to be 

1. cleanout. 
2. Sink/dishwasher drains. 
3. Horizontal sewer backflow (horizontal). 
4. Fernco ABS/CI transition. 
5. 4" of CI.

Sorry about the long post here folks.

Your thoughts?


----------



## OAspeaks1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Check out "MY Photos" under my photos....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Where is the top of the pit. If it is at ground level of 1 st floor the check valve is required.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

To me any branch in the basement should have backwater valve in that basement, especially the bathroom.


----------

